# Google agenda en fond d'écran ?



## paulfichtre (1 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de mettre un fond d'écran dynamique ? Je suis amené à consulter très souvent mon google agenda, et je me demandais si je pouvais le mettre en fond d'écran. Mais pas en image statique. Vraiment un truc qui s'actualise tout seul...

Pour info : J'ai un iMac avec os x 10.6.4


Merci !

pol


----------

